
Personality and Platforms: Myers-Briggs Samples Social Types - protomyth
http://allthingsd.com/20120716/personality-and-platforms-myers-briggs-samples-social-types/
======
tokenadult
Obligatory references on the subject of the unvalidated Myers-Briggs Type
Indicator®:

<http://www.skepdic.com/myersb.html>

[http://www.psychometric-success.com/personality-
tests/person...](http://www.psychometric-success.com/personality-
tests/personality-tests-popular-tests.htm)

"Overall, the review committee concluded that the MBTI has not demonstrated
adequate validity although its popularity and use has been steadily
increasing. The National Academy of Sciences review committee concluded that:
‘at this time, there is not sufficient, well-designed research to justify the
use of the MBTI in career counseling programs’, the very thing that it is most
often used for."

[http://www.indiana.edu/~jobtalk/HRMWebsite/hrm/articles/deve...](http://www.indiana.edu/~jobtalk/HRMWebsite/hrm/articles/develop/mbti.pdf)

[http://www.amazon.com/Cult-Personality-Testing-Annie-
Murphy/...](http://www.amazon.com/Cult-Personality-Testing-Annie-
Murphy/dp/0743280725)

